# Market Help



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Just noticed when I try to check market for app updates the page just turns white and no appear come up...tried to clear app data in settings no go...restarted phone no go ...restored previous backup no go...

I can still search for appear thy I have purchased or installed it must doesn't display anything when I go to my appear screen.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Same here, just started last night for me. Running rooted .607


----------



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

O guess know one knowd

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

ninjabeaver said:


> O guess know one knowd
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Wut


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you guys have multiple GMAIL accounts, if so you may be accessing the market with your other account?


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Same bug here, starting to think it's not app problem, more like a server issue.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking for a link to a good market 3.3.11 apk, and proper installation instructions so that I can actually perform purchases. So far I've downloaded two: one APK seems to work -- until you go to do a purchase -- and the other is a zip that blows up when you flash it.

Does anyone have this thing actually installed and working end to end?

And for those of you who think yours is working: Have you actually done any purchases with it?


----------



## firedawg24 (Oct 5, 2011)

I get the same thing, except the screen turns black. I'm running the latest vortex.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

My market has changed. I now get to switch accounts, and a pair of buttons to browse apps or games. The gmail account that I don't use for market purchases shows 8 apps. The gmail account I use to buy apps shows nothing, including stuff I bought.


----------

